# New (to me) F450 and plow



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Just picked up this 4x4 03 F450 7.3l dump and had a new Western 8.5 ProPlus installed today. The truck has 57k on it and looks pretty good for an '03.


----------



## Normskiboy (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice looking truck. I'm looking at a 2002 F550. Can I ask what was the price range you paid for it? Thanks


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Normskiboy;1935366 said:


> Nice looking truck. I'm looking at a 2002 F550. Can I ask what was the price range you paid for it? Thanks


21,400 plus tax and PA tags. The plow was 5880 installed. Depending on where you're located, there are always some nice 550's on eBay from a dealer in South Weymouth MA.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Does anyone know what kind of dump body this is and if there are LED brake lights available?


----------



## Normskiboy (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You can add led bulbs to them. But your gunna have to change your flasher to one that accepts led lights


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow that truck looks clean! Nice find!


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

dieselss;1935374 said:


> You can add led bulbs to them. But your gunna have to change your flasher to one that accepts led lights


Explain more.. do you mean the flasher relay? or something else?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

jmbones;1935367 said:


> 21,400 plus tax and PA tags. The plow was 5880 installed. Depending on where you're located, there are always some nice 550's on eBay from a dealer in South Weymouth MA.


truck looks great. last year of the 7.3 i think. but if spending that kind of money, why not go a bit more and get a V or wideout?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Go to vleds.com for led taillights


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have seen that style body, but can't remember the manufacturer. 
and what he means with the flasher is when you add LED's the flasher will think you have a bad bulb and flash real fast. so you either need to swap flashers for one that will work with LED's, add a resister in the rear line somewhere,
or add a set of regular lights down between the body and the hitch plate.


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

Heil 3 to 4 yard?? I had a 99 F450 with one, looked just like yours.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

jmbones;1935527 said:


> Explain more.. do you mean the flasher relay? or something else?


Go to Advance Auto Parts and ask them to look up a Tridon (Novita Tech. Inc) Electronic Turn Signal Flasher for your truck. It will cure the "hyperflash" issue that LED bulbs can cause.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Nice!......


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

jmbones;1935370 said:


> Does anyone know what kind of dump body this is and if there are LED brake lights available?


Heil made the bed, I believe the lenses are an old Ford style, have not been able to find replacements for ours, was told they are discontinued. Eventually I plan to weld the holes shut and install rubber grommet mount lights. Keep an eye on the side reinforcements, the drain holes above the rear wheels tend to clog and hold water, thus rusting through from the inside.

Nice truck, looks pretty clean.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice truck, good luck this winter


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

That is a nice set up. Good luck with it.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

My mason had steel bars made to cover the outside corner of the lenses. They bolted on so you could change the bulbs. Saved him from ever buying new lenses. Nice truck!


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Any recommendation on traction/drive tires for the front of this F450?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Cooper roadmaster drives. I have them on my f450 and love them


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

R&R Yard Design;1942968 said:


> Cooper roadmaster drives. I have them on my f450 and love them


Any issues with running traction/drive tires for steering? Not performance issues, I mean DOT or any other issues?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

as long as they are not recaps, there is no problem using traction tires on the front.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a slight issue with cupping on them put for the traction I can over look that for now till spring when the truck get torn apart


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

cupping on the front tires is a problem with all the 4X4 F350, 450, and 550 dually trucks i have dealt with.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

FYI - the tail lights/lenses on the dump are Glo-Brite model M1235X. It looks like they also make LED replacements, model 1237-88AC.


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

I've got mitchellen xds-2s on my 550 and absolutley love them. Never really use 4x4. Grant it I have a pretty big chunk of concrete on my flat bed but I love them


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks nice
Did find any window wells for your rear tires 

If use during summer time loads and if it sticks , you spin the tires to shake the load, you can throw a rock at the back glass.
I know a guy found out the hard way.
Plus keep the bottom of the bed cleaner.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Hsr1's up front on our450s/550s and love them. Hdr's in the back.


----------

